# JESUS MARIA MODERNO *** DIC. 2008



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

entre san isidro y Jesús maria y magdalena









Jesús maria moderna
















av. San Felipe, Jesús maria








Jesús maria moderno








Jesus maria construccion nueva


















SI SE puede aportar con fotos seria ok.........
pero jesus maria tiene dos zonas muy diferenciadas de alta construccion:
- por los alrededores del campo de marte y
- a lo largo de la avenida san felipe.

pero eporadicamente tambien crecen los edificios, los terrenos cercados, los anuncios y demoliciones.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Buena foto


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

buenas fotos y con algo de sol!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*mas*









































































habra mas fotito.

debo indicar q tambien parecido a este boom en jesus maria se nota en el distrito de *pueblo libre*, un poco menos en san miguel y lince. pero se nota otro tipo de boom en *monterrico, o sea en surco, donde hay edificios de oficinas en promedio de 10 pisos *muchos en construccion.

ok


----------



## Malibú@.. (Jul 14, 2008)

fayo..buenisimas tus fotos....y gracias por mostrarlas..
me gustaron mucho las ultimas de tu primer y segundo post.

saludos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por las fotos. 

El Mintra esta quedando bastante bien.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

amo jesus maria......sus zonas modernas y antiguas, me encanta estos distritos de diferentes caras.

se ve bien para vivir


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Gracias por el thread, fayo! Wow, definitivamente que aquí se aprecia el boom inmobiliario por el que está pasando Jesús María. Se ve muy bien, ojalá nomás que no se excedan y se llene de edificios, porque JM también tiene zonas con casas antiguas muy lindas. A pesar de los años, la residencial San Felipe se ve cuidada y bien mantenida, qué gusto verla así.

¡Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Qué paja esta Jesús María... sí que se nota la mejora económica del país!


----------



## berick (Mar 11, 2008)

Muy bonita la zona, se esta desarrollando muchisimo, pero porfavor ese cableado areo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡hno:hno:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Este distrito es casi un duplicado de Magdalena por los parecidos paisajes urbanos con abundante árbol y verde en sus avenidas flanqueadas por nuevos edificios multifamiliares de aspecto casi repetitivo... buen thread fayo.


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

muy buenas fotos, del distrito que me vio nacer y crecer


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

jesus maria esta lleno de edificios , lo malo son los estacionamientos dntro de poco ya no va a aber mucho o mejor dicho ninguno


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

Muy buenas fots, edificios bastante interesantes, hay bastante cambio en el distrito me encantaron las fotos espero ver mas Gracias Fayo

Saludos


----------



## ZoilaL (Mar 21, 2008)

Muchas gracuas por las fotos de Jesús María. Un buen distrito para vivir


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Que buenas fotos fayo, gracias por mostrarlas. Y que bueno que el sol ya se asoma en Lima.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*el mismo tipo de edificios*

es verdad........LOS EDIFICIOS EN JESUS MARIA, MAGDALENA, LINCE, PUEBLO LIBRE, MIRAFLORES, SAN ISIDRO Y SAN MIGUEL TIENEN CASI TODOS EL MISMO PARECIDO Y FORMA, solo cambian los colores.....son fachadas con sus rectangulos de colores tipo edificios IMAGINA.........

*por que sera?*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

hola

muy buenas fotos, como ha cambiado Jesús María con tantos edificios nuevos, realmente hay un boom de construcción. Ya el clima cambió, está haciendo un calor muy fuerte.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Uhhh esta bonito Jesus Maria hace tiempo no paso por ahi


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Avenida San Felipe está irreconocible....*

debo ir a caminar por las 11 cuadras de esa avenida... es un "must" !!!!... Siempre me gustó Jesús María,pero ahora me gusta mucho más !!!!..


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Es verdad que todos los edificios se parecen; pero no se ve mal que exista una cierta uniformidad. Al contrario, se ve muy bien. Jesús María es un distrito muy agradable.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si, aunque ha cambiado en un giro de 360 grados y muchas fincas han desaparecido, esto ha dado lugar a un boom residencial que al parecer va a ser la tònica de este distrito.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

*Buenas Fotos!!!*



democracia said:


> buenas fotos y con algo de sol!


Te pasaste, buenas fotos recuerdo que tenia muchos amigos por esas partes de Jesus Maria, como a cambiado la arquitectura si no mostrabas la Residencial San Felipe parecia una ciudad extranjera jeje,,,,,,


----------

